# Snake Hunt Mississippi Style



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Found this video on another forum. Just one word describes these guys...NUTS!


----------



## kickit (Feb 26, 2009)

Mississippi....Boys will be Boys....


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Can you spell R-E-T-A-R-D-E-D? What do they do, swirl the snakes around by the tail to make them dizzy so they can't bite?

Dona


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Well here's a sequel and a couple get bitten.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

winners


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

No way them boys are nuts.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Look like some good ole boys having a little fun.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I was really hoping that one of them wasnt you! CRAZY!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL no not me. I got better since then to catch water moccasins bare handed for fun but i'd defiantly go watch'em.

I have caught a few with a frog gig before.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Get da net!!! 

To each his own but I am not even gettin in the boat without a 20 gauge on a water moccasin hunt, I don't want to be any where close to em'.


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

Remind me not to go to lake Washington. 
I don't like it when they get in the boat with me.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

It don't bother us as much anymore.... just scoop it up with the catch net and drop it in the water.


----------



## langford2000 (Mar 5, 2009)

Them boys must have bumped their heads gettin out of the boat!


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

They must be carrying anti-venom with them cause that last guy got a good bit - dang ol water mocs pretty deadly


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

He sure wasn't concerned it seemed huh? I would have been halfway to the hospital. :drive:


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

ya'll in the south aint right. 

:wall:


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Believe it or not, there are normal people here too. :haha:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Thought i would bring this back to the top for some of the newer members.


----------



## wildchild405 (Apr 21, 2009)

That aint right!! Only snakes I like are dead ones.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I had a good buddy at USM and we used to do this. I got hit several times by small ones and you can suck the venom out and be ok. A big one hit him several times and he would lance it with a razor and suck it out. It's only bad if you leave the bite alone because it starts deterioration of the flesh and you will end up with a sunk in spot at the bite if you don't get it out fast. You can actually smell the moccasins before you see them. They stink and emit a really bad odor. I had a 14ft Burmese Python and a 8ft Red Tail Boa while I was in college. We had some fun with them and the black guys in the football dorm. I could clear everyone of them from the athletic dorm in about 15 min or they would lock themselves in the bathrooms and not come out till I was on another floor.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

um ya there definitely crazy


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

snakes give me the hibby gibbys ... 1 of my riding buddies thinks he's steve irwin catch a snake in a heart beat , but he learned his lesson after to many beverages caught a moccasin to far behind his head got tagged on his pointer finger man he swole up finally went away after a few weeks... x2 only good snake is a dead snake


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

Not for me! Guess us northerners are just smarter lol.


----------



## Phenix (Mar 28, 2009)

those guys are from here, a bunch of my buddies....and ya'll are right...those guys are crazy...


----------

